# Tri babies (moved from breeding plans)



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So, these are my little wriggly butts from my first litter! I guess they're 6 days old today, since they were born thursday evening last week  I apologize for poor quality though, for some reason my camera was totally more interested in showing off glare than babies!










































































So! I'd desperately love to have blue tri but the more I scrutinize the pics, the more convinced I have I have 5 normal tri (black/choc/white) and maybe a self stone or stone tri? Any ideas, people more experienced with IDing colours? I'm thrilled how well they're doing, although one looks a touch smaller than the other 5, but not so dramatically so I think it's a concern?


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww soo cute


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They look so great! Tricolors and splashed are beautiful.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you ^^ they are indeed, and I'm really happy with how the entire thing has gone - it's been a lovely introduction ^^ and I'm pleased as punch with the little ones, I can't -wait- till they fully fur up now!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So I could very easily get addicted to baby mouse photo shoots :lol: although they're infuriatingly hard to get good colour shots of :roll:























































Just over 8 days old


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

They're so gorgeous!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you! I absolutely adore 'em


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

If only I lived closer! I'd love to get some tri in my line.  Bone appears to not be working out so well, haha, but bone (or my mice version of bone) in that...ooo...


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha, I wondered where you were!  I thought I must have offended you with my lack of pics on the last topic 

I think a broken bone to any of these might give tri bone, I'm not sure but I think dad must have been a stone tri with darker colours, all the tris here are stone, black and white, I can't imagine them darkening up to chocolate.. Which in turn leaves me with so many questions regarding genetics and terminology - are they called stone tri? Or is mum (white with patches of different shades of stone) a stone tri? Is she a true tri or is it just some some of broken/pied dilute gene pottering around in the background? So complicated :roll: what is bone genetically anyways? A pale, black eyed cream shade? I shall look ever so forward to seeing your babies fully grown up to see!

Nonetheless she's done brilliantly with her first litter (I belong to a facebook group and I was reading so many stories about first litters being -frequently- eaten entirely that I was starting to try to brace myself for them to all end up dead, especially after handling them on day two!) and I'm delighted with her/them <3


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh I've been absent from life, haha. I slipped/herniated/something a disc in my spine so I've been pretty out of sorts! Still manage to handle the babies daily but tank cleaning set me back that's for sure.

Gorgeous! My bones want to be stone.  I wish I knew why. I know nooooothing of tri though so I can't help.  Bone (to some) means ce/c. But I've heard many call it cream too. I wish the countries would all just agree on one term, haha. I'll be posting a photo of the boys next to a shot of their father - he's a much cooler shade and actually looks more bone than they do. Their aunt is also way more stone looking. Le sigh. I'm guessing RY in their lines is what did it, but I did breed blue (their grandmother) so I hoped that might balance it out. Oh genetics.

I'm so glad you haven't had any trouble! So far, my litters have also been smooth and event free. *knocks on wood* I accidentally had one mouse's mother in with her a few hours before giving birth. The grandmother was happy to help clean the babies.  But boy was I panicking, watching through the bottom of the tank.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh no, that sounds awful  hope you're doing better and looking after yourself!

:lol: I can imagine how scary that must have been, bless! I hope my next couple of litters go nicely too!

(I need to take more pics tomorrow, they've darkened up massively, it's funny how they evolve  )


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

It's crazy how different they can look just in a couple of days.. I promise, no more millions of updates until they're open eyed and running around ^^;;































































This mouselet intrigues me a little, although most of her markings are stone like the rest of them, there's this one dark blob on the side, like a splashed/brindled chocolate and black, which is a little perplexing! I am looking forward to seeing how it evolves!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww they're like calico kitties. Also, keep posting! Mouse development is awesome.  I'm already excited for my next litter...two months away, lol.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

They're so cute!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Awww, thank you ^^ I know what you mean, my next litter will be aiming for blue tri with a blue tri buck and a normal tri doe with blue tri lines and both having lilac tri lines  so I'm absolutely giddy over that! Plus a possible mating with the same buck and a super lightly marked silver pied of.. some variety  She and the buck both carry longhair too so.. so many possibilities, eeee!

Calico cats, ha! Now you've said that I can't help agreeing!

And thank you so much both of you


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh I love them! They look really nicely marked, congratulations!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh so -that's- why it's called the flea stage :lol: holding the babies tonight, they don't seem bothered once in my hands and then it's a battle putting them down as they cling to my hands but one just plunged forward and shot a good 6 inches away into the cage and nearly gave me a heart attack 

Looking nicer though, have to admit at my last photo shoot I was thinking I wasn't actually terribly keen


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, indeed the flea stage, or maybe we should call is the 1 ounce kangaroo stage. :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Day 20 was when mine decided to start trying that, haha. One spring per baby. Each hit the (carpeted) floor a short drop away and I don't think they liked that result too much as it stopped.


----------

